
Revolut Boss apologises for the toxic culture in the past - sztanko
https://blog.revolut.com/weve-made-mistakes-but-were-learning/
======
smt88
There's almost no content in this post. It mostly says, "We got better, we
started doing 360s, and we're hiring a head of culture."

It doesn't even seem like it was prepped by a PR firm as I would've expected,
because a PR firm probably would've made the tone sound a lot more regretful
and sincere. That's actually good -- I hate obvious PR responses -- but this
is still pretty strange.

If I were considering a job with Revolut, I would consider this post to be a
confirmation of the article it's responding to and not much else.

> _We 've introduced new 360 performance reviews to make them more fair and
> transparent._

Hopefully they took into account various studies that have shown that typical
360 reviews can damage morale and be pretty unfair.

Other companies seem to be getting rid of them these days, like Adobe famously
did.

1\. [https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/employee-
re...](https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/employee-
relations/pages/360degreeperformance.aspx)

2\.
[https://digitalcommons.uri.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1...](https://digitalcommons.uri.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1014&context=lrc_paper_series)

3\. [https://blog.impraise.com/360-feedback/why-adobe-got-rid-
of-...](https://blog.impraise.com/360-feedback/why-adobe-got-rid-of-
performance-reviews-360-feedback)

~~~
sztanko
Just out of curiosity, what would have convinced you to consider a job with
Revolut?

~~~
smt88
I'd never consider working there for reasons that are totally unrelated to the
company itself and the article about its culture.

I have my own business and don't think I'm ready to go back to being an
employee yet.

~~~
sztanko
Makes sense, thanks!

------
sztanko
Hi, Data Engineer from Revolut here. Happy to answer questions on how it feels
to work here, how things work, and technology stack we use.

Opinions my own.

~~~
rahimnathwani
What do you like about working at Revolut, that you hope to experience at your
next company?

~~~
sztanko
In the context of engineering, the coolest thing is probably the absolute
freedom in experimenting with new tools and technologies.

